# Workout Buddy: Newmarket, Ontario



## Kemp11 (31 Aug 2018)

Hey guys!

I live in River Drive Park just outside Newmarket. I workout at Goodlife at Young and Davis Drive. I usually go in the morning around 0730 and at night around 2300. I also run 3 or 4 days a week near my house. Right now I do 5km but Im slowly increasing distance. 

If anyone is interested in training with me please let me know, people of all fitness levels are welcome! Would love to get a group of CF applicants together, if there are any in the area. If transportation is an issue I can pick you up if it's not too far out of the way.

Thanks!


----------

